# Ijoy tornado nano



## Ryan69

Just got my first RTA going to be building my own coils how awsome
Any body out there for some tips on this tank thanks 
O forgot to mention im using the coil that it came with my vape shop only has the big packets of cotton budget and budget again


----------



## Dane

This is an awesome little tank, not very forgiving on wicking though. 

So you will wick it a few times until you find the sweetspot. 

I have found that coils with a 3.5mm ID allows for the perfect amount of wick with no leaks and make sure it is fluffy to cover the holes perfectly.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nova69

She likes enough cotton and some 3mm id coils.The max I vaped this tank at was 140W,I rock it at 70W for a cooler Vape and 85-90w for some warmth 
For me the deck is a pain to unscrew from the chimney(only con for me)
I wick like this dude


----------



## M5000

@Dane I've found this tank to be extremely forgiving with wicking, I've always needed to fine tune wicking on an RTA but I've been impressed by this one so I'm surprised. What are you using for wicking, where are you cutting the tails?


----------



## Dane

My leaking was mainly in between refills. No issues any more, but I used to thin out the ends of the wick probably why I had issues...using jap cotton.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## M5000

Yip I hear you, we used to hearing not to let it go too much into the channels. 

@Ryan69 no idea how much you know about this, but just the basics that come to mind:
install two identical coils, one on either side centralised over the airflow hole, not too close to the posts to touch but not not too close to the outer edges as well, put the deck outer ring on to make sure the coils are clear of the edges. Also make sure to position height correctly, enough clearance to not touch at the top and bottom, try to get it closer to the airflow but allow space for movement of air, play with this to get it to your liking. Tighten screws but be careful not to over tighten especially these as they can easily strip. 

Cut a strip of wick, gently thread it through, it should move fairly easily, it shouldn't want to bend the coils out of place but it shouldn't have no resistance either. Once it's in, if you hold both ends and gently pull on each end from side to side it should look like it's "filling"the coil with it's fibres. The coil width should be as wide as the air hole on the deck, so when the cotton comes out of the coil, gently curve it down into the channel, and send it right to the bottom, cut it at the very end. Juice it at any point when you feel you want it to hold shape, just make sure to keep handling it loosely so you don't suffocate it. Set it gently in the channels, trim a bit of the thickness if you need to but these channels are wide. Generally you need to trim the wick in channels but this tank in particular seems to want more cotton in there. Fluff the cotton really well at the bottom and spread it out, and if you need you can just trim a bit.

This thing will chain vape 10 in a row Goblin Mini style with no flavour loss, it's impressive. After all is done, for the first half tank hold it up to a light every now and then and look into the airholes for any juice, if there is any then you need to see which channel it's coming from and look to see what's the wicking issue that's letting juice flood in. 

These are all not rules, just some thoughts from a bit of hits and misses, there may be better ways of doing some things and the guys will advise.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Ryan69

M5000 said:


> Yip I hear you, we used to hearing not to let it go too much into the channels.
> 
> @Ryan69 no idea how much you know about this, but just the basics that come to mind:
> install two identical coils, one on either side centralised over the airflow hole, not too close to the posts to touch but not not too close to the outer edges as well, put the deck outer ring on to make sure the coils are clear of the edges. Also make sure to position height correctly, enough clearance to not touch at the top and bottom, try to get it closer to the airflow but allow space for movement of air, play with this to get it to your liking. Tighten screws but be careful not to over tighten especially these as they can easily strip.
> 
> Cut a strip of wick, gently thread it through, it should move fairly easily, it shouldn't want to bend the coils out of place but it shouldn't have no resistance either. Once it's in, if you hold both ends and gently pull on each end from side to side it should look like it's "filling"the coil with it's fibres. The coil width should be as wide as the air hole on the deck, so when the cotton comes out of the coil, gently curve it down into the channel, and send it right to the bottom, cut it at the very end. Juice it at any point when you feel you want it to hold shape, just make sure to keep handling it loosely so you don't suffocate it. Set it gently in the channels, trim a bit of the thickness if you need to but these channels are wide. Generally you need to trim the wick in channels but this tank in particular seems to want more cotton in there. Fluff the cotton really well at the bottom and spread it out, and if you need you can just trim a bit.
> 
> This thing will chain vape 10 in a row Goblin Mini style with no flavour loss, it's impressive. After all is done, for the first half tank hold it up to a light every now and then and look into the airholes for any juice, if there is any then you need to see which channel it's coming from and look to see what's the wicking issue that's letting juice flood in.
> 
> These are all not rules, just some thoughts from a bit of hits and misses, there may be better ways of doing some things and the guys will advise.


Thanks a million

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Baker

As a side note, lots of guys were looking for the chuff cap with the slanted tip, I noticed today JJ's Emporium has them in stock. The only shop in SA that has them as far as I know.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Dane

Baker said:


> As a side note, lots of guys were looking for the chuff cap with the slanted tip, I noticed today JJ's Emporium has them in stock. The only shop in SA that has them as far as I know.



Didn't know you get them separately, but it seems to be sold out now...


----------



## Ryan69

Just got my first coil build right thanks to all the advice from the guys on the forum it took me only two tries now its vaping like a machine

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Ryan69

One late question guys the deck can take four coil can i use both sets of hole and do a 2 coil build on it


----------



## kev mac

Nova69 said:


> She likes enough cotton and some 3mm id coils.The max I vaped this tank at was 140W,I rock it at 70W for a cooler Vape and 85-90w for some warmth
> For me the deck is a pain to unscrew from the chimney(only con for me)
> I wick like this dude



I grabbed one last night from Gearbest (flash sale)for $15 and after this review I'm glad I did.


----------

